# Front license plate bracket - PLEASE help



## jjmaximum (Mar 8, 2008)

Wife has a 2008 EOS 2.0T and we just moved from FL to a state that requires a front license plate. I have the bracket, but have no clue how to install it. Anybody have any help/suggestions?
TIA


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Front license plate bracket - PLEASE help (jjmaximum)*

I'd use this as an excuse to make friends with your new local dealer. They do it all time as part of the PDI process.


----------



## jjmaximum (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Front license plate bracket - PLEASE help (mark_d_drake)*

OK, couldn't find any more info out so I went out to the garage and experimented with it and figured it out. The hardest part was that I had to drill 4 rather large holes in the car















For those in the future that need help, here is what you do:
The bracket has a tab that sticks out at the bottom with a groove in it. This groove slides in the center rail of the grill just below the chrome and the bracket sits in the chrome area under the VW emblem. You will see indentations on each side of the back of the bracket that conform to the curvature of the chrome. With the tab in the groove and the sides fitting snugly under the chrome, use a Sharpie to mark the 4 holes. You must now drill fairly large holes where the marks are (1/2" drill bit - I think). The holes should be just large enough for the black plastic anchors that come with the license plate holder. Once drilled, take the 4 anchors and put them in the holes in the bracket, then line all four up and push them in the holes. Then push the pins all the way in with a hammer or screwdriver and you are done.


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

I live in a state that requires that, too. But it looks ugly and is a stupid stupid stupid law. I never installed mine as a silent protest.


----------



## pdisher (Jun 9, 2007)

I live in a state that requires and enforces the front plate. Nasty fine....
Installation of the bracket requires drilling into the chrome of the grill, sad but true.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (pdisher)*

I too live in a state that requires front license plates but didn't want to drill holes in the nice chrome. I don't drive it that often so I left mine off and have risked it now for just over a year and 4 months.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (monocle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monocle* »_I live in a state that requires that, too. But it looks ugly and is a stupid stupid stupid law. I never installed mine as a silent protest.









Amen Brother.. Just don't drive in San Francisco.. As the local officer said when he signed off my fixit.. "Guess you drove into the city ?"..


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Amen Brother.. Just don't drive in San Francisco.. As the local officer said when he signed off my fixit.. "Guess you drove into the city ?"..
I don't drive in SF for more reasons than just "no front plate"





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Getting a "fix it" signed off is no big deal here so it is totally worth the risk for having the front look way better. My previous car was a classic Mini and I never mounted a front plate mostly because the mount spot was very low and designed for the short, wide British plates...the US plate was very close the ground. I got a ticket once and I think the sign off cost me $10 and 30 minutes of my time. I took it off again after that. The law is stupid too.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (monocle)*

Don't tell anyone but I know someone who has a removeable front bracket that attaches below the chrome.. Would want to drive to far or too fast with it in place...


----------



## pbkermit (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

I really got lazy..and took some long cable ties and used them to connect the bracket to below the grill. Can barely see the black cable ties against the blue. 
I also got nabbed and had to get a signoff - but that was better than drilling holes!


----------

